# Google Chrome?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What is Google Chrome and why do I have it? The date is February 1, 2014. Is this why my mini mac is running slow?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Maura said:


> What is Google Chrome and why do I have it? The date is February 1, 2014. Is this why my mini mac is running slow?


It's just another web browser, similar to Internet Explorer and Firefox. Google is really pushing Chrome so it's bundled with a lot of other applications. You could have gotten it from a variety of sources.

No, the presence of Chrome shouldn't make your computer slow.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It's how I'm seeing you right now!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

To me, its the best browser as its not bogged down with a lot of extra's.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> To me, its the best browser as its not bogged down with a lot of extra's.


 You got that right. I have several friends that Chrome got downloaded by mistake on their machines and slowed them up just terribly, just took over.~!
I have had that myself with different ones over time. Get rid of those and the machine got faster again, same thing with those that have had so much trouble with their machines running XP with Chrome it is no good, and slowed my friends computers to a crawl. They dumped Chrome and gained back the speed once again. 
I am lucky that having an iMac and Safari is a very good browser.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Chrome in and of itself is just fine; I use it on a constant basis in my job as an IT guy for the gov't. It's when you don't tweak it and allow a lot of addins to attach to it that it gets slow.

This said, I WILL allow that just like IE tends to open the fastest on a Windows computer, and operate a bit faster, so does Safari open and operate a bit faster on a Mac.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

I am running XP. Chrome has been my go to browser for a long time now with very few problems. I used to use firefox, it was okay. Always disliked Internet Exploder and just never cared for Safari or Opera.


----------

